# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Irak Türkmenlerinin Çilesi Devam Etmektedir

## ceydaaa

asftygh.jpgMilliyetçi Hareket Partisi Sivas İl Başkanı Dr. Kürşad Ergün Irak Türkmenlerinin Uğradığı Zulme ve Tuzhurmatuda meydana gelen intihar saldırısı hakkında bir basın açıklaması yaptı; Basın açıklamasında Kerkük Türktür ve İlelebet Türk Kalacaktır diyen Ergün şöyle konuştu;

Geçen hafta bir Türkmen kenti olan Tuzhurmatuda meydana gelen ve 42 soydaşımızın canına mal olan intihar saldırısını hatırlayacaksınız Maalesef bu saldırı sonrası Irak Türkmenlerinin çilesi ve acısı devam etmekte, feryadı kesilmemektedir.

Türkmenelinde ki cinayetler, katliama varan kanlı saldırılar durmamakta ve azalmamaktadır.

Geçtiğimiz Pazar günü, bomba yüklü bir aracın Kerkük Emniyet Müdürlüğüne kısa bir mesafede infilak etmesi sonucunda, ilk belirlemelere göre 33 kişi hayatını kaybetmiş, 70i aşkın kişi de yaralanmıştır.

Bu saldırıyı kınıyor, vefat edenlere Cenab-ı Allahtan rahmet dilerken, tedavi altında bulunanlara da şifa temennilerimi iletiyorum.

Son günlerde Türkmen şehirlerine ve Türkmen kardeşlerimize yönelen terör ve şiddet vakaları kontrolden çıkmıştır.

Türkmenlerin yoğun olarak yaşadığı şehirlere, semtlere düzenlenen intihar veya bombalı saldırılar çok ciddi bir düzeye ulaşmıştır.

Kanlı eller, Türkmenlerin sindirilmesi, yıldırılması ve yok edilmesi amacıyla adeta sürek avı başlatmıştır.

ABDnin Irakı işgalinden sonra Türkmenlere yapılan suikastlar, tutuklama, tehdit ve göçe zorlama girişimleri ne hazindir ki bugünlerde artış göstermiştir.

Türkmenler fidye maksadıyla kaçırılmakta, insan hakkı ihlallerine uğramakta, değişik görev ve statüdeki kardeşlerimiz ezilmekte ve eziyet görmektedir.

Baskı, zulüm, işkence ve asimilasyon Türkmenleri inim inim inletmektedir.

Özellikle Kerkükün Türkmen kimliğini gasp etmek, Türkmenleri eritmek için AKPnin gurur kaynağı ve bölgesel bazda biricik müttefiki olan peşmerge yönetimi örtülü operasyonlara başvurmaktadır.

Peşmerge güdümündeki paramiliter güçler, yabancı istihbaratlardan görev alan infaz memurları, bölgede gözü olan emperyalistlerin nam ve hesabına tetikçilik yapan cellâtlar Türkmen varlığına ve Türkmen şehirlerine diş bilemekte ve kan kusturmaktadır.

Türkmenlerin yüz yüze kaldığı olaylar açıkça kıyımdır, açıkça etnik temizliktir.

Türkmenler topluca katledilmekte, soykırıma tabi tutulmaktadır.

Ancak AKPden ses çıkmamakta ve tepki görülmemektedir.

Türkmenler, Türk devletinin yardım ve desteğinden mahrum hale gelmiştir.

Filistinde İsrail saldırılarından dolayı hayatlarını kaybeden kardeşlerimiz insandır da, Türkmenelinde periyodik olarak infaz edilen Türkmen kardeşlerimiz insan değil midir?

Türkmenlerin, ilgisizliğe, duyarsızlığa terk edilmesinin, hatta hiç dikkate alınmamasının sebebi nedir?

Hemen hemen her gün Irak Türkmenleri ölüme mahkûm edilirken, Türkiye Cumhuriyetini yöneten siyasi iradenin sessizliğini neyle izah etmek mümkündür?

Suriyeye, Somaliye ve Arakana yardım toplamak ve destek vermek için sıraya girenler konu Kerkük ve Türkmenler olunca neden ortaya çıkmamaktadır?

Başbakan Erdoğan Türkmenleri neden görmemekte, şikâyet ve çağrılarına neden kulağını tıkamaktadır?

Erbile, teröristlerle müzakere ve mütareke görüşmeleri amacıyla gitme hazırlıkları yapan AKP memurlarının aklında ve ajandalarında Türkmenlere yapılan saldırılar var mıdır?

Başbakanın açılım ortağı, çözüm yoldaşı ve yıkım fotoğrafında hemen yanıbaşında duran Barzaniye karşı Türkmenlerin hak ve hukuku ne zaman savunulacak, ne zaman korumaya alınacaktır?

Başbakan Erdoğanın peşmerge başı Barzaniye ve onun arkasında duran küresel mihraklara acaba bir vaadi mi vardır?

Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından 3 Şubat 2013 tarihinde yapılan açıklama bu yöndeki kuşkularımızı oldukça belirginleştirmiş ve yüzeye çıkartmıştır.

Özet olarak bu açıklamada; Kerkükün farklı köken ve inanca sahip grupların tarih boyunca barış içinde yaşadıkları bir yer olduğu, terör olaylarının Kerkük ve Tuzhurmatu gibi etnik ve mezhepsel bakımdan çoğulcu nüfus yapısına sahip şehirlerde yoğunlaştığı vurgulanmıştır.

Dışişleri Bakanlığı tarafından yapılan açıklamanın hiçbir yerinde Türkmenlerden, Türkmen şehirlerinden bahsedilmemiş, böylesi bir hassasiyet sergilenmemiştir.

Gazzede ağıtlar yakan, tıpkı Hamas görevlisi gibi davranan Dışişleri Bakanı nedense Türkmenleri yok saymış, hiç kaale almamıştır.

Oysaki geçen yıl Kerküke, bu Türkmen kentine giden Dışişleri Bakanı, 2 Ağustos 2012 günü burada aynen şöyle demiştir:

Sizin burada tırnağınıza küçük bir diken batsa, onun acısını 75 milyon Türk Anadoluda hisseder.

Bu sözleri söyleyen hükümet zihniyetinin ne kadar tutarsız, ne kadar samimiyetsiz, ne kadar istismarcı olduğu açıkça anlaşılmıştır.

.Ancak AKP hükümeti, Kerkükün tarihsel bir gerçeği olan ve Allahın izniyle de hiç kimsenin değiştirmeye gücü yetmeyeceği Türkmen kimliğinin lağvedilme girişimlerine omuz silkmekte, suspus halde put gibi durmaktadır.

Unutulmasın ki, Barzaniye, AKPye, bölücülere, küresel vampirlere inat Kerkük Türktür ve ilelebet Türk kalacaktır.

Ne var ki AKP hükümeti İmralıda teröristbaşıyla yürüttüğü görüşmelerin bir diğer ayağını sıkı fıkı olduğu Barzaninin himayesinde Erbilde PKKyla birlikte ilerlettiğinden ve Türk kimliğine özürlü bakışından dolayı her şeyi sürüncemeye bırakmıştır.

Eşe ve dosta Irakın kuzeyinden temin edilen enerji ihaleleri dahi Türkmenliğin ve Türkmen illerinin önüne geçmiştir.

Olan biten tüm gelişmeler karşısında Türkmenler kaderine terk edilmiş, Barzaninin gönlü yapılmış ve Türkmen kentleri yüz üstü bırakılmıştır.

Türkmeneli; Türk milletinin hayat damarlarının geçtiği, bekaamızın ve güvenliğimizin muhitinde bulunan çok önemli bir bölgedir.

Kerkük bizim için Ankaradır, İstanbuldur, Erzurumdur.

Kerkük bizim için aşktır, tutkudur ve bağlanıştır.

Türkmen yurtları gözbebeğimiz, canımız ve içimizde dolaşan kandır.

Biz Musul ve Kerkükün kaybına onyıllardır üzülüyoruz, onyıllardır kahrediyoruz.

Bu stratejik nitelikli tarihi Türkmen yurtlarının elimizden kayıp gitmesinin yasını ve kederini içten içe yıllardır tutuyoruz, yıllardır yaşıyoruz.

Şimdi de Türkmenliğin silinmesi, Türkmen kentlerinin teröristlerin hamisi peşmerge tarafından gasp edilmesiyle karşı karşıyayız.

Ancak büyük Türk milleti buna izin vermeyecek ve oynanan oyunu mutlaka bozacaktır.

AKP hükümeti biraz insafı ve milli vicdanı kaldıysa acilen Türkmen katliamının önüne geçmek için başta diplomasi yolları olmak üzere her türlü çareye başvurmalıdır.

Akan Türkmen kanı durmadan bize rahat yoktur.

Türkmen kentleri baruttan, bombadan ve silahtan arındırılmadıktan sonra tatmin olmamız, sükûnet bulmamız söz konusu değildir.

Milliyetçi Hareket Partisi Türkmen kardeşlerinin her zaman yanında olacak, her desteği sonuna kadar verecek ve her zaman da dua ve özlemle sevgisini gösterecektir.

Şunu da herkes bilsin ki, Türkmene kalkan eli kıracak, saldırıları yeri ve zamanı gelince def edecek büyük bir güç vardır ve o da büyük Türk milletinden başkası değildir.

----------

